# Satellite "LIVE". No practice. First Take.



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Still trying to work up the nerve to perform my songs solo.

It's been a couple of weeks since I recorded. The beautiful weather is keeping me busy outdoors.

Rain yesterday, so I sat down and recorded this cold. No practice, first take. This could very well be how I would come across at an amateur event ( after waiting an hour for my turn ). Kinda weak, a few blunders. But hey, I made it through!

What do you think? Embarassing? Charming? Crit's? Suggestions? Too slow? Thanks.






*SATELLITE GOES DOWN*

I don't like the job, but the guys are OK
My car is too old, but the payments have been made
Our house is too big, since the children moved away
I guess I like it that way.

We have folks, they're so far away
We have friends, they're busy today
We go to church but we're not sure what to pray
It doesn't matter anyway

But if the satellite goes down tonight
What could we do to see it through?
With no TV just you and me
What could we find to pass the time?

And I don't care what we decide
It has no effect on the world outside
I don't do anything where once I would have tried
I guess I'm satisfied with life

But if the satellite goes down tonight
We'd be alone without a telephone
And with no internet they'd soon forget
That we were here in doubt and fear
If the satellite goes down tonight.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

First off, let me say congrats on putting your voice and playing on display. I can relate as I find both require courage to attempt.
I could listen to your voice at an open mic and the more you sing and focus on it, I imagine the more confident and accepting one becomes as the performer.
I found the lyrics relatable. They are yours so I wouldn't offer many changes. What would I try differently? Perhaps pushing the tempo slightly or maybe a 3/4 time signature experiment? A section of fingerstyle playing after the chorus before verse three?
I'd like to hear more and thanks for sharing.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@leftysg Hey thanks for the review. Valuable feedback, especially on the tempo. Gotta tap the foot a bit next time. Thanks.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats and thanks for sharing. A very relatable song...I really enjoyed your song and played it a couple of times. I honestly think that this song would be worth building on with a few more instruments- pedal steel or even an accordion playing subtle “pads” in the background as well as another acoustic just rhythmically strumming chords in the background as well. Bass guitar wouldn’t hurt either. No need for drums. You’re on to something.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like your sparse arrangements! I remember listening to a more produced version, which was also very good, but this one has a poignancy to it that I don't remember in the original.



KapnKrunch said:


> This could very well be how I would come across at an amateur event


I can tell you that this performance would have brought the house down at the open mic that I hosted pre-covid (and expect to host again come September).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It is excellent!

I have been waiting all day to listen to this.... stupid 10gb data plan, but you sir didn't disappoint.

I'm loving the slow hand and breezy vocal style. Excellent composition.

I had a little heart attack at the though of losing my internet though


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

You need glasses as cool as your music.
Awesome as usual, go for the live performance.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice job... thanks for sharing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I could listen to you all night long. Keep em coming. 

Ya done good


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I completely resonated with the first 4 lines, well done. I always think that is my definition of "good" art, when it impacts ( in any fashion, good or bad) others


----------

